

Show HN: MadeForHackers.com - Kick ass landing pages, for kick ass hackers. - niico

Hi everyone!
Im pleased to introduce MadeForHackers.com which is a tiny agency focused on designing beautiful handmade landing pages, user interfaces and logos for hardcore developers, like you guys.<p>This project is focused exclusively on helping hackers like you, stay focused on what you do best: Hacking.<p>I know there are a couple apps that helps you build landing pages but MadeForHackers offers handmade, unique and beautiful landing pages but also user interface design for web, mac, iphone, ipad, android, pc and logo designs at very competitive and accesible prices.<p>Each design is thought uniquely for each client.<p>Feel free to contact me anytime at nico@nico.im<p>Cheers,
Nico.
======
fractallyte
Some typos:

Original: '...interfaces design at very accesible prices. Are you a hacker?
Make your self home.'

Corrected: '...interface design at very accessible prices. Are you a hacker?
Make your self at home.'

Otherwise, nice idea! There's certainly a need for this, for many hackers...

------
petervandijck
"Handmade" and you're using stock icons on your own landing page?

Apart from that, I think it's a great idea.

1\. Focus even more. ONLY do landing pages.

2\. Make sure there are at least 4 examples we can see.

3\. Set a fixed price.

------
Groxx
Needs full site / images for examples, IMO. The dribbble is nice, and I think
shows good taste, but a 400x300 corner-image is not a website. Demo what
you're selling, not just your style, and either way, more!

edit: and FYI, yiipu.com is coming up with broken images, and roll-overs for
your buttons aren't loaded either. Though it seems your site is now being
HN'd, so that could be the cause. For the buttons specifically, eager-load
those things, a load-on-mouseover generally strikes me as an oversight.

------
eswat
Sweet project, but just a heads up: you forgot to set some fallback fonts for
the Pricing area. I, and probably most people you’re targeting, don’t have
Helvetica 55.

------
kellyreid
great idea, but it seems like you're making everything look very "stock". i
suppose if you want your startup to look like another "web 2.0" company, then
great, but I'd like to see some examples of how you took a personalized brand
and turned it into something exceptional.

you're also charging way too much, and i hope your ad copy is just
placeholder. i spend a lot of time on the internet laughing at LOL Cats (i
admit it), but you can really do better than to name your pricing tier "I can
haz design". evne for a proof of concept, maybe aim for a bit of
professionalism.

i feel like the 3-option pricing tier image is really overdone (guilty of this
myself) and you can easily find a more creative way to display, well...your
creativity.

in all, i love the IDEA but the implementation is lackluster. you provide an
easy way to get a cookie cutter image, which works for some people, but
serious startup can afford to pay for a unique design. cheapskates like me can
just spend an afternoon in photoshop mocking up the same things that you're
offering for well under $400.

keep at it, and keep honing your design chops, because the core idea is sound.

------
codenerdz
Dont feel me, bro!

<http://madeforhackers.com/x/2.5.png>

Good tagline for a tshirt, not for a business

------
vnuk
Your header is broken (meta tag is missing its closing part) and your google
analytics code is visible on page. Not really inspiring confidence ...

~~~
niico
Thanks for the heads up. Fixed! :)

------
knes
wayyyy too pricey!

Everybody here can probably code a "nice" landing page and use launchrock
widget.

You should maybe make something more standard, closer to launchrock but with
more customisation like A/B testing, integration with
Mailchimp/sendgrid/whatever

I would pay less then $100 for that anyway.

~~~
proexploit
I haven't had time to review his portfolio and decide if he's worth it, but
that is not too pricey. The fact that you wouldn't pay $100 for it does not
mean it's without value.

Everybody here can code a nice landing page? I see thread after thread of
Hackers saying "Hey! I don't don't know much about design, where do I start?"
or "Where can I find an affordable skilled designer?". If your user interface
/ design skills (as well as HTML & CSS code) are truly up to par,
congratulations, but there are many here who are not.

If you prefer to work through things on your own and wouldn't consider paying
$100 for a professional designer's time, that's fine, it's your choice.
Posting that this is too pricey is an extreme fallacy and in my opinion,
required correction.

------
niico
Linkeable: <http://www.madeforhackers.com>

------
dodo53
Could do with more of a portfolio of previous work - there's not much to go on
at the moment.

~~~
niico
You can see some snapshots from previews works here:
<http://dribbble.com/nicogarcia>

------
niico
Thanks for the feedback everyone

UPDATE: Prices and typos fixed!

------
phlux
I love this, and I need this - but I don't $99 need this -- I $20 to $40 need
this....

